# Services and disconnects



## Uncle Bob (Oct 17, 2013)

_I got this question today; and am not sure I understand.  This is for a building accessory to two others.  It's a large church.    "__Existing service #1 has 1200A and 400A service disconnects. Existing service #2 has 200A, 200A, 200A, 300A service disconnects. Our plan is to add two more 400A disconnects to the existing service #2 if the utility company can handle the additional load on the existing service conductors/transformer. Our decision is based on the following NEC criteria. _



_NEC 230.2©(1): We are allowed to have two services since our total ampacity will be 3,300 amps.  _

_NEC 230.40 Exception No. 2: We are allowed to have a single set of service conductors supplying up to (6) grouped disconnects._

_NEC 230.71:  We are allowed to have up to (6) disconnects grouped together per service._ 

This is all the information I have.  2011 NEC;  Thanks, Uncle Bob


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 17, 2013)

Sounds OK to me UB. Whats your concern?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 17, 2013)

Chris, thanks, I'm just getting too old and starting to forget how to figure some of this stuff; especially the commercial electrical (my weakness).  Thanks for the help.  Uncle Bob


----------



## Gregg Harris (Oct 17, 2013)

My guess would be the POCO will drop a second set of conductors to meet the demand


----------



## steveray (Oct 17, 2013)

Hunh....never thought about the possibility of more than 6 discos with multiple services to one buiding......Make sure they get all the labelling UB...


----------

